# Prostatakrebs > Ernhrung & Nahrungsergnzungen >  Granatapfelelixier oder Kapseln?

## AllesGut

Hallo,
ich habe nun einiges gelesen ber die positiven Auswirkungen des Granatapfels auf den PSA-Wert.
Habe mir jetzt erstmals eine Flasche Dr.Jacobs Elixier 500ml gekauft.

Nun bin ich nicht sicher
a) hilfts denn wirklich? was sagen die neuesten Studien?
b) was ist mehr zu empfehlen: Elixier oder die Kapseln?

Danke und Gre!

----------


## herbertina

HWLPORTA fragen !

----------


## RalfDm

> HWLPORTA fragen !


 Oder einfach mal im Forumextrakt nachlesen, was darber schon alles geschrieben wurde!

Ralf

----------


## BurgerH

Die Onkologin Frau Dr. Jutta Hbner schreibt in Ihrem Standardwerk "Komplementre Onkologie" unter anderem zum Granatapfelsaft:
_
"Die in einer Arbeit nachgewiesene Verlngerung der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit bei Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom nach Operation oder Radiatio knnte auf den Phytostrogengehalt zurckzufhren sein. Leider haben die Autoren bisher nicht verffentlicht, ob es auch zu einer Verlngerung der berlebenszeit bei den behandelten Patienten kam. ...

Zusammenfassend ist eine endgltige Bewertung von Granatapfelsaft nicht mglich."

_Zu der Frage ob Tabletten oder Saft neige ich dazu, den Saft zu bevorzugen, weil ich nicht glaube, dass in Tabletten alle Wirkstoffe einer Pflanze, insbesondere die sekundren Pflanzenstoffe eingefangen werden knnen.

Hansjrg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## herbertina

Hallo Herr Burger,nun sind HWLPORTA und der Hersteller von Granaprostan eben der Meinung,
dass das ""lebendfermentierte " gefriergetrocknete Produkt wirksamer sei,als ein Saft,auch wirksamer
als das nur teilfermentierte Elexier,als dem Konzentrat aus der ganzen Frucht.
Fallen wir der Werbung anheim ???

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo Herr Burger,nun sind HWLPORTA und der Hersteller von Granaprostan eben der Meinung,
> dass das ""lebendfermentierte " gefriergetrocknete Produkt wirksamer sei,als ein Saft,auch wirksamer
> als das nur teilfermentierte Elexier,als dem Konzentrat aus der ganzen Frucht.
> Fallen wir der Werbung anheim ???


Hallo Herbertina und H.Burger,
liebe Mitstreiter

ber das Thema der PCa-Wirksamkeit von Granatapfelpolyphenolen und der Verstrkung ihrer Bioverfgbarkeit durch Fermentation gibt es inzwischen in diesem Forum sehr viele Beitrge, zum Gesamtthema zustzlich mehr als 200 wissenschaftliche Literaturverffentlichungen. Ich stimme RalfDM zu, anstehende Fragen im Forumsextrakt und im Archiv zu recherchieren.

Da ber die Wirksamkeit der Granatapfel-Wirkstoffe bei schwer therapierbarem PCa vielfach aber noch Unklarheiten bestehen, wird nachfolgender Beitrag erneut eingestellt, wobei ich auf das als Quellenangabe genannte Dr. Jacobs Institut fr komplementrmedizinische Forschung in Heidesheim verweise. Der Beitrag drfte von dem Institusleiter Dr.-med. L.M. Jacob stammen, dessen Dissertation sich auf entsprechende Fragen bezog. 

Ich glaube kaum, da wir unter den genannten Fakten "der Werbung anheimfallen" (Herbertina), wenn unbestrittene wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse in der Praxis tatschlich funktionieren

Freundlice Gre
HWL

  

*Granatapfel bei schwer therapierbarem Prostatakrebs* 
** 
*Prostatakrebszellen werden gegen klassische Hormonentzugstherapien resistent / Granatapfel beeinflusst die Schutzmechanismen der Krebszelle / Fermentation steigert Bioaktivitt und Bioverfgbarkeit der Granatapfel- Polyphenole*
** 
_Heidesheim, 08. Juli 2008_ – Prostatakrebs ist mit 58.600 Neuerkrankungen pro Jahr mit Abstand die hufigste Krebserkrankung bei Mnnern in der Bundesrepublik. Jhrlich sterben etwa 12.000 Mnner daran (DKFZ Heidelberg). Der Prostatakrebs wchst in Abhngigkeit der mnnlichen Sexualhormone (Androgene). Klassischerweise werden Prostatakarzinome deshalb neben chirurgischer, Chemo- und Strahlentherapie durch Hormonentzug behandelt. 
 
*Tumor versorgt sich selbst mit Androgenen*
Allerdings verliert die Hormonblockade nach einigen Jahren ihre Wirkung, weil sich die Krebszellen an die geringen Hormonspiegel anpassen: Zum einen bilden sie verstrkt Androgenrezeptoren, um auch auf geringste zirkulierende Hormonmengen mit Tumorwachstum zu reagieren. Wie sich jngst in einer Studie zeigte, synthetisieren sie zudem aus Cholesterin ihre „eigenen“ Androgene und versorgen sich somit selbst (Montgomery _et al_., 2008). In diesem hormon-unabhngigem Stadium, auch als hormonrefraktr bezeichnet, gilt der Tumor als unheilbar: er breitet sich besonders schnell aus und bildet Metastasen.
 
*Granatapfel strt die Hormonunabhngigkeit der Krebszellen*
Neuste Forschungsergebnisse, die ltere Studien besttigen und ergnzen, belegen, dass Granatapfel diesen Anpassungsmechanismen der Prostatakrebszelle entgegen wirkt: Die besonderen Pflanzenstoffe des Granatapfels, so genannte Polyphenole, drosseln in der Krebszelle die Bildung der Androgenrezeptoren und der Synthese-Enzyme fr die Androgen-Bildung aus Cholesterin (Hong _et al._, 2008). Auerdem senken Granatapfel-Polyphenole die Cholesterinspiegel im Blut (Esmaillzadeh _et al.,_ 2006) und in der Zelle (Fuhrmann _et al._, 2005) und rauben damit den Krebszellen den Ausgangsstoff fr ihre Hormonsynthese. Die prklinische Studienlage zeigt, dass Granatapfelpolyphenole eine sinnvolle Ergnzung zur Hormonentzugstherapie sein knnen und auch im hormonrefraktren Stadium wirksam sind. Der letztliche Beweis kann jedoch nur in klinischen Studien erbracht werden. 
 
*Prostatafrucht Granatapfel*
Im Dschungel der Ernhrungsempfehlungen und widersprchlichen Studienergebnissen fr Prostatakrebs ist der Granatapfel die Frucht mit der besten Studienevidenz. Neben einer groen Anzahl positiver prklinischer Studien bewhrte sich die Prostata-Frucht bereits bei Prostatakrebspatienten, die nach einer Primrtherapie wieder ein Fortschreiten der Krebserkrankung hatten: In einer aufsehenerregenden klinischen Langzeit-Studie (Pantuck _et al.,_ 2006) verlngerte der tgliche Verzehr von 1 Glas Granatapfelsaft den Zeitraum, in dem sich der Spiegel des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens (PSA), einem wichtigen Verlaufsmarker beim Prostatakarzinom, verdoppelte, von durchschnittlich 15 auf 55 Monate – die fast vierfache Zeit. Dies stellt fr viele Prostatakrebs-Patienten ein Gewinn an wertvollen zustzlichen Lebensjahren dar. Die Studie wird derzeit unter Beteiligung des National Cancer Instituts in verschiedenen Krebszentren in den USA als Phase-3-Studie fortgefhrt. Die Ergebnisse dieser Fortsetzung sind 2010 zu erwarten. 
 
Noch wirksamer durch Fermentation
In der Prostatakrebs-Studie gab es allerdings deutliche Wirkunterschiede bei den Studienteilnehmern – ein Zeichen, dass nicht jeder Mensch gleichermaen von den gesundheitsfrdernden Wirkungen des Granatapfels profitiert. Wie Bioverfgbarkeitsstudien zeigen, knnte die Ursache hierfr in der von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlichen Darmflora liegen. Durch Fermentation der Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole lassen sich Bioverfgbarkeit und Bioaktivitt deutlich steigern. 
 
In zahlreichen Studien war die krebshemmende Wirkung fermentierter Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole nichtfermentierten Zubereitungen berlegen. Dies zeigte sich bei hormonabhngigen und hormonrefraktren Prostatakrebs (Albrecht_ et al.,_ 2004;Lansky _et al.,_ 2005-I und II), bei Brustkrebs (Kim et al., 2002) und Leukmiezellen (Kawai und Lansky, 2004). Auch wurde die Gefneubildung  in Tumorzellen effektiv vermindert (Toi _et al.,_ 2003_)._ Diabetiker profitieren brigens doppelt von fermentierten Granatapfelprodukten, denn durch die Fermentation wird der fruchteigene Zucker drastisch reduziert.
 
Natrlich ersetzen Granatapfel-Polyphenole keine schulmedizinische Krebstherapie und knnen Krebs nicht heilen, sie sind aber eine sinnvolle ergnzende Ernhrungsmanahme – am besten in Absprache mit dem behandelnden Onkologen. Wichtigste Nebenwirkung: in mehreren klinischen Studien zeigten sich sehr positive Effekte fr Herz und Gefe. Darauf zu achten ist, dass Granatapfelprodukte groe Unterschiede in der Qualitt und im Gehalt an wirksamen Polyphenolen aufweisen. Dies betrifft nicht nur die Sfte (897 bis 4265 mg/l Polyphenole, Median 2288 mg/l; Fischer-Zorn und Ara, 2007),sondern auch Granatapfelextrakte, wo die Polyphenole aufgrund der Hitzetrocknung hufig in hochpolymerisierter, oxidierter Form vorliegen. Vorzuziehen sind schonende Trocknungsverfahren, wie die Gefriertrocknung. Empfehlenswert sind ca. 500 mg Granatapfelsaftpolyphenole am Tag (ca. 1 Glas), wobei fermentierte Polyphenole eine hhere Bioaktivtt aufweisen. 
 
*ber das Dr. Jacob`s Institut fr komplementrmedizinische Forschung*

Ziel des Dr. Jacob`s Institut fr komplementrmedizinische Forschung ist die Aufklrung wesentlicher Zusammenhnge in der Naturheilkunde und Erfahrungsheilkunde auf wissenschaftlicher Basis. Zu den aktuellen Forschungsgebieten des privaten Instituts gehren Granatapfel-Polyphenole, Sure-Basen- und Energie-Haushalt gesunder und maligner Zellen, Darmmikrobiom sowie Omega-3-Fettsuren. 
 
*Herausgeber:*
Dr. Jacob`s Institut fr komplementrmedizinische Forschung
Egstedterstrae 46
55262 Heidesheim am Rhein
E-Mail: info@drjacobsinstitut.de
www.drjacobsinstitut.de
 
*Pressekontakt:*
Dr. rer. nat. Bettina Jung
Medizinjournalistin
mob: 0160 979 566 72
E-Mail: bettina.jung@web.de
 
*Quellen:*
** 
Albrecht M et al. (2004) Pomegranate extracts potently suppress proliferation, xenograft growth, and invasion of human prostate cancer cells. Journal of Medicinal Food 7: 274–283.
 
Esmaillzadeh A, Tahbaz F, Gaieni I, Alavi-Majd H, Azadbakht L (2006) Cholesterol-lowering effect of concentrated pomegranate juice consumption in type II diabetic patients with hyperlipidemia. Int J Vitam Nutr Res. 76 (3): 147–151.
 
Fischer-Zorn M, Ara V. (2007) Granatapfelsaft – Chemische Zusammensetzung und mgliche Verflschungen. Flssiges Obst 08:386-393.
 
Fuhrman B, Volkova N, Aviram M. (2005) Pomegranate juice inhibits oxidized LDL uptake and cholesterol biosynthesis in macrophages. J Nutr Biochem. 16(9) :570–576.
 
Hong MY, Seeram NP, Heber D. May (2008). Pomegranate polyphenols down-regulate expression of androgen-synthesizing genes in human prostate cancer cells overexpressing the androgen receptor. J Nutr Biochem. Epub ahead of print
 
Kawaii S, Lansky EP. (2004) Differentiation-promoting activity of pomegranate (Punica granatum) fruit extracts in HL-60 human promyelocytic leukemia cells. Journal of Medicinal Food. 7: 13–18.
 
Kim DO, Lee KW, Lee HL, Lee CY. Vitamin C equivalent antioxidant capacity (VCEAC) of phenolic phytochemicals.(2002) J Agric Food Chem 50:3713-3717.
 
Lansky EP, Harrison G, Froom P, Jiang WG. (2005b) Pomegranate (Punica granatum) pure chemicals show possible synergistic inhibition of human PC-3 prostate cancer cell invasion across Matrigel. Investigational New Drugs. 23: 121–122. 
 
Lansky EP, Jiang W, Mo H, Bravo L, Froom P, Yu W, Harris NM, Neeman I, Campbell MJ. Jan (2005a) Possible synergistic prostate cancer suppression by anatomically discrete pomegranate fractions. Investigational New Drugs. 23: 11–20.
 
Montgomery RB, Mostaghel EA, Vessella R, Hess DL, Kalhorn TF, Higano CS, True LD, Nelson PS.  Jun (2008) Maintenance of intratumoral androgens in metastatic prostate cancer: a mechanism for castration-resistant tumor growth. Cancer Res. *1;68*(11):4447-54.
 
Pantuck AJ et al. (2006) Phase II Study of Pomegranate Juice forMen with Rising Prostate-Specific Antigen following Surgery or Radiation for Prostate Cancer. Clin Cancer Res. 12;13: 4018–4026.
 
Toi M et al. (2003). Preliminary studies on the anti-angiogenic potential of pomegranate fractions in vitro and in vivo. Angiogenesis. 6: 121–128.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo lieber HWL,

ist Dein Institutsleiter Institusleiter Dr.-med. L.M. Jacob identisch mit dem Gesellschafter
der Firma http://www.drjacobsmedical.com/pages.php?page=impressum ?

Gru

Hansjrg Burger

----------


## meni.li.

Whrend der Therapiepause probierte ich folgendes aus:

Elixier zeigte bei mir keine Wirkung auf den PSA Verlauf.

Cranacor (Granatapfelextract) hatte erst strker dann immer schwcher, ca. 6 Monate, einen Einflu auf den PSA Verlauf.
Mit Granaprostan """"""""""""""""""" zeigte sich ein nochmaliger Einflu fr ca. 4 Monate auf den PSA Verlauf.

PSA Messung machte ich monatlich, siehe Profil.


Gru Klausi

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Hans-Jrg,

Zwar ist Dr.med. L.M.Jacob nicht "mein" Institutsleiter - ich bin seit 15 Jahren im (Un)ruhestand -, doch Deine Vermutung ist richtig: er ist mit seinem Vater Dr.med. Karl Otto Jacob einer der beiden Gesellschafter der reinen Familien-GmbH Dr.Jacobs Medical in Taunusstein. Die mittelstndische Firma wird heute durch einen Geschftsfhrer (Peter Kaufmann) gefhrt. Dr. Ludwig M. Jacobs hatte sich whrend seines Medizinstudiums auf das Thema der Wirkung von Granatapfel-Wirkstoffen auf das Prostatakarzinom spezialisiert und hierzu promoviert. Seinen Dissertation schrieb er zum Thema Chemoprventive und ernhrungstherapeutische Wirkung von Polyphenolen bei Prostatakarzinom mit Schwerpunkt Granatapfel-Polyphenole". Er ist heute sicher einer der kundigsten, praxisorientierten Fachleute dieses Gebietes und konzentriert sich immer mehr auf die Forschung in dem von ihm gegrndeten Institut. Wir Betroffene knnen froh sein, einen direkten Zugang zu einer serisen Firma und zu Informationen ber das zukunftstrchtige Thema und zu weiteren Informationen zu haben.

Freundliche Gre
HWL

----------


## kopro

Hallo HWL,

zu diesem Thema gibt es neuerdings ein Fachbuch mit dem gleichen Titel "Chemoprventive und ernhrungstherapeutische Wirkung von Polyphenolen
bei Prostatakarzinom mit Schwerpunkt: Granatapfel-Polyphenole" dieses Fachbuch beruht auf der Dissertation von Dr. L.M. Jacob, die bei Prof. K.F.Klippel,
an der Urologischen Klinik und Poliklinik der Johann-Gutenberg-Universitt erfolgte. Prof. Klippel ist Prsident der "Gesellschaft fr biologische Krebsabwehr.
Auf ber 200 Seiten wird ausfhrlich auf die Wirkung der Granatapfel-Polyphenole eingegangen.

Freundliche Gre
Konrad

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Konrad,

Ja, Prof. Klippell ist Doktorvater von Dr Jacobs.
Zusätzlich folgender Hinweis:

Bei näherem Interesse:
  Amazon und Fa. Dr.Jacobs Medical bieten die genannte Veröffentlichung beide an : A4, 220 Seiten 
Chemopräventive & ernährungstherapeutische Wirkung von Polyphenolen bei Prostatakarzinom mit Schwerpunkt Granatapfel-Polyphenole
Amazon: VK-Preis = 39,95 Euro
Dr.Jacobs Medical (Sonderaktion bis 30.07.2010) Angebot: = 19,95 Euro
Ich würde mal versuchen, ob zu diesem Preis noch Exemplare zu haben sind.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Heribert

Hallo HWL,

sollte es noch möglich sein, bin ich auch interessiert.

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Heribert

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Heribert und andere ggf. Interessierte,

Habe bei Fa. Dr.Jacobs Medical angefragt, ob noch verbilligte Exemplare des betreffenden Buches (19,95 Euro statt 39,95 Euro) vorhanden sind. Bekomme vermutlich morgen Antwort.

Gruß
HWL

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo Heribert und andere ggf. Interessierte,
> 
> Habe bei Fa. Dr.Jacobs Medical angefragt, ob noch verbilligte Exemplare des betreffenden Buches (19,95 Euro statt 39,95 Euro) vorhanden sind. Bekomme vermutlich morgen Antwort.
> 
> Gruß
> HWL



Hallo Heribert,

Antwort von Fa. Dr. Jacobs: es sind noch Exemplare der genannten Veröffentlichung zum Preis von 19,95 Euro + Versandkosten 5,90 Euro zu haben. Soll bestellt werden ? Dann bitte Anschrift und eMail-Adresse als PN an mich.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## highlander

Ich habe mir diese GranaProstan Kapseln geholt .Ich finde dass die absolut ekelig riechen.Voll nach Chemie.Findet ihr das auch?

----------

